# Looking to move from Scotland but not sure which visa



## barbarazzi (Apr 22, 2012)

Hi, 
My husband and I are thinking of moving to Canada with our two sons. My husband works in the offshore industry (on boats, not rigs) and would probably continue to work for his current employer around the world, so he wouldn't require a work permit in Canada. It's not my intention to work either - looking after the boys is pretty much a full time job! 
any tips on visas required would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

You need to get Canadian residency and pay taxes if you move here.


----------

